# Beef Ligament Chews



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

A few weeks ago, I bought some beef ligament chews for Gizmo and Gracie. I was looking for something to supplement between bully sticks (they are going through those faster and faster and I only give them one a week, but Gracie has an undying urge to chew). They look like this:










Anywho, they are crunchy and edible, however, they seem to splinter a little too much for my liking. When Gracie poo'd, there were visible pieces of this in there. 

Anyone have any experience with these? I am almost afraid to give another one to them because I fear that the pieces could cut something. Right now she is chewing on a rawhide (which I also hate), but I can't find anything else. She isn't a fan of deer antlers...

Any experience you have with beef ligament chews would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Bubbly (Mar 20, 2010)

I feed these ligament chews occassionally to Bubbles too. Bubbles usually takes her time to chewing them so I haven't really found any pieces in her poop so far.

I'm like you, a little hesistant about giving them, so I only do it about once a month. I buy mine from a local farmer/butcher, where do you get yours? I think next time I give Bubbles one I'll just take it from her in the middle and see how sharp those splinters are.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I actually got mine at Petsmart when I was there a few weeks ago. My older dog took his time chewing it and only got through about half, but Gracie devoured it. I acn look and see if there is a butcher around here and maybe get her some raw bones or something. I just hate the rawhides--they make her poo mushy, too.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

They are soft when chewed and swallowed. I don't like to give them to my sick old dog as she doesn't digest them well but I don't worry about pointy bits at all. If you over did it I suppose they might form a mass that is difficult to pass through is all. She couldn't digest cartilage from a raw pig ear and had to get rid of it after a few days for example.


----------

